# Drivers reportedly transporting children without car seats



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.abc15.com/longform/lyft-uber-car-seat-law









This is a problem where both drivers and their parent passengers are to blame.

In Arizona, state law requireschildren younger than 8 years old or less than 4 feet 9 inches tall to sit in a proper child safety seat. The purpose of this investigation was to see whether drivers for Uber and Lyft are breaking that law after a rideshare driver contacted the station to raise the concern.

Robert Burgess, who drives for both Uber and Lyft, sees it all the time.

This is a problem where both drivers and their parent passengers are to blame
He captured video on his dashboard camera of an incident at Sky Harbor Airport in October.

The video shows a Lyft driver picking up a woman and baby. As the driver takes the child's stroller and gets ready to put in the trunk, Burgess and an airport traffic coordinator approach the driver.

Burgess said the two are telling him he can't give a ride to the woman and child without a car seat. But the driver takes off anyway.

The video highlights that this is a problem where both drivers and their parent passengers are to blame.

Burgess said the vast majority of parents with small children he goes to pick up, "nine times out of ten," don't have the proper equipment.

When he turns them away, they often complain.

"'All of the other drivers do it' is a common statement," he said.
Via Uber: When you open the *Uber* app, select UberX and then the "*Car Seat*" option. Vehicles arrive with one forward-facing *car seats* and two booster *seats*. Your *child*must be at least 12 months old, weigh 22 pounds, and be 31 inches tall to ride safely in the forward-facing *seat*.

Uber Car Seat provides uberX vehicles equipped with a car seat.

To request Uber Car Seat, tap the 'car seat' option after selecting the uberX vehicle type. A $10 surcharge is added to uberX pricing for Uber Car Seat trips.

A child is too big at 48 lbs. or 52 inches.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

no suprises...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

But if you refuse to drive the rider will accuse you of discrimination. Uber has your back!!!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

As much as I'd like to bash on Arizona....it happens everywhere.

Take the Cancel you guys.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> As much as I'd like to bash on Arizona....it happens everywhere.
> 
> Take the Cancel you guys.


What age should you cancel? 8 yrs old and under?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What age should you cancel? 8 yrs old and under?


Not the age but size. That includes you UberMan! Little UberMan with his little...


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft in the Phoenix area and have had to turn down about 15 to 18 rides so far for not having child seat (or booster seat) when a child was present. There are terrible parents out there and it still makes me feel bad for the children when I have to cancel, every time.

But, I've learned to keep the doors locked, speak through the window, and tell them: ''no child seat - no ride - it's the law''. Never let them in the car, you don't need the fine. Take the cancel even if you don't get paid for it. As far as Uber or Lyft training about the child seat laws - there isn't any. A link to the local laws on their websites would be helpful.

On the bright side though, I've also had many many more rides (hundreds) with parents that bring the child seats with them, and I do my best to compliment them. Good job guys!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

just_me said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft in the Phoenix area and have had to turn down about 15 to 18 rides so far for not having child seat (or booster seat) when a child was present. There are terrible parents out there and it still makes me feel bad for the children when I have to cancel, every time.
> 
> But, I've learned to keep the doors locked, speak through the window, and tell them: ''no child seat - no ride - it's the law''. Never let them in the car, you don't need the fine. Take the cancel even if you don't get paid for it. As far as Uber or Lyft training about the child seat laws - there isn't any. A link to the local laws on their websites would be helpful.
> 
> On the bright side though, I've also had many many more rides (hundreds) with parents that bring the child seats with them, and I do my best to compliment them. Good job guys!


Are you concerned a rider will get angry and complain that you discriminated against them ?


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you concerned a rider will get angry and complain that you discriminated against them ?


No. It's about the safety of the child.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

My favorite parents are the ones who say they don't know if their kid needs a car seat. One superstar parent said he didn't know, and then I threw a loop and ask him if he owned a car seat. It took him off guard and he said, "yes but it's at home." I said, "have a nice day sir," as he gave me the got caught in a lie look.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you concerned a rider will get angry and complain that you discriminated against them ?


I got a story about that somewhere....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-hate-these-people.127245/#post-1861930



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's a lady waiting outside with.. 2 shopping carts and... 5 children one of whom is less than 1 Years old.
> I just know it's my customer, my info for the pickup says party of 3.
> 
> I crack the window say "are all these kids coming in this taxi now?" I ask
> ...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This happens a lot in tourist areas. Stupid parents.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

This has been going on for a long time. Uber chooses not to hold the line with both passengers and drivers. Same with 4+ passengers in an X. Had a woman show up with what seem to be 5-6 little kids with not even a booster seat. Told her no way and just got attitude. Until Uber provides consequences for passengers. And not putting drivers in desperate situations nothing will change!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber Car Seat provides uberX vehicles equipped with a car seat.
> 
> To request Uber Car Seat, tap the 'car seat' option after selecting the uberX vehicle type. A $10 surcharge is added to uberX pricing for Uber Car Seat trips.


I wonder how often those car seats are sanitized by drivers? I bet baby's are sitting in seats covered with fecal matter, urine and puke.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.abc15.com/longform/lyft-uber-car-seat-law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would sign up for car seat and booster service if it was legal in my state.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I wonder how often those car seats are sanitized by drivers?


I've wondered what happens if (heaven forbid) baby gets an infection. Who do you think that the parents and their lawyers are going to look at first?


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I've had maybe three people bring a car seat in the two years I've been doing this. All the rest have been denied. They all get reported too.

I even had a guy claim to be a cop the other day and told me it was fine to bring his four year old grandaughter without a car seat. He got cancelled too.

It's shocking how laissez-faire Uber is about the situation. I always get a vague response about how I shouldn't do anything I feel might be illegal, like they have no clue what the child seat laws actually are. I suspect they will end up in another lawsuit soon, if there isn't one against them already.

Oh, and every single time they tell me all the other Uber drivers let them do it and that's how they got here with the kid to begin with.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Hogg said:


> I've had maybe three people bring a car seat in the two years I've been doing this. All the rest have been denied. They all get reported too.
> 
> I even had a guy claim to be a cop the other day and told me it was fine to bring his four year old grandaughter without a car seat. He got cancelled too.
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't see a need to address this.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hogg said:


> I've had maybe three people bring a car seat in the two years I've been doing this. All the rest have been denied. They all get reported too.
> 
> I even had a guy claim to be a cop the other day and told me it was fine to bring his four year old grandaughter without a car seat. He got cancelled too.
> 
> ...


I've flat out asked uber support questions and they have told me things that are in direct conflict with the state/ local laws/city ordinances.

You have to know the law because uber probably doesn't, or they just don't want to follow it.

And the customer wasn't lying either, that is how they got there.


----------



## pycckkuu (May 20, 2018)

Drove for Lyft full time in between jobs in Maryland/DC/Northern VA for 4 months. I've got only 2 people (out of approximately 1300 ride requests and 1000+ rides) that took their carseat/booster seat for their children. Others would be mega-upset because I wouldn't give them a ride. As a law abiding citizen and worker each time I've cancelled the ride I've called Lyft to explain the situation with proof of my audio and videofeed from my dashcam. After approximately a week with *at least* 5 rides, sometimes back-to-back, that wanted their underage children to get transported I've got a letter from Lyft saying that I'm _*abusing the system *_ and if I'll keep on canceling the rides Lyft will _*withhold parts/all my earnings.*_

No explanation was accepted neither through email, nor through phone/visiting their office in Baltimore.
Cherry on top:
I drove Lyft office employee who when I brought up this topic, told me this: "_*If you're not feeling comfortable with giving rides to kids just refer to our policy and law*_."
I wonder if somehow you can make a class action against them for increasing the child mortality risk on the road.

P.S.: Since February 2018 they took out opportunity to cancel a ride with explanation of *"no child seat" from their driver app*. They are clearly aware of the problem and they don't want to fix it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

pycckkuu said:


> Drove for Lyft full time in between jobs in Maryland/DC/Northern VA for 4 months. I've got only 2 people (out of approximately 1300 ride requests and 1000+ rides) that took their carseat/booster seat for their children. Others would be mega-upset because I wouldn't give them a ride. As a law abiding citizen and worker each time I've cancelled the ride I've called Lyft to explain the situation with proof of my audio and videofeed from my dashcam. After approximately a week with *at least* 5 rides, sometimes back-to-back, that wanted their underage children to get transported I've got a letter from Lyft saying that I'm _*abusing the system *_ and if I'll keep on canceling the rides Lyft will _*withhold parts/all my earnings.*_
> 
> No explanation was accepted neither through email, nor through phone/visiting their office in Baltimore.
> Cherry on top:
> ...


You should contact the reporter of this article. If it's one thing Uber and Lyft can't take it's negative media. They have plenty of it. But total disregard for child safety and punishing drivers for it is completely unacceptable. They should be called out on it. Share your story on other media outlets as well.


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

reason for cancel no car seat fee for that $10 & bet it stops

but that won't happen so drivers who wasted $1-3 gas getting there will risk it rather than lose money, its to the point its so many fraudulent riders theres nothing for driver to do, get out to take pictures risk getting assaulted or car kicked & damaged, cancel & drive off to avoid confrontation get fired for cancel rate, uber pretty much takes riders word for it

riders lie for free rides or they mad even 1965-1985 cab rates are too expensive & uber takes their word as gospel

drivers take 100s of rides no issues rated good, 1 makes something up its back to the breadline

damned if ya do damned if ya dont


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Children without car seats..... We call them projectiles.

I get a lot of tourists with portable car seats. 
There are some very portable approved seats if they care enough to buy them. 
So far most of my PAX have them.


----------



## pycckkuu (May 20, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> You should contact the reporter of this article. If it's one thing Uber and Lyft can't take it's negative media. They have plenty of it. But total disregard for child safety and punishing drivers for it is completely unacceptable. They should be called out on it. Share your story on other media outlets as well.


Thanks for the advice, I'm trying to, but I sense that they'll just respond with this "great" formula that they have telling us about how everyone is warned to side and drive according to the law.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I drive children without car seats all the time.

Just because they are drunk and in their early to mid 20s doesn't mean they aren't children.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I drive children without car seats all the time.
> 
> Just because they are drunk and in their early to mid 20s doesn't mean they aren't children.


There is a height/weight/age requirement.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

In the last year and a half I've gotten at least a dozen (maybe more) notifications/popups/emails from Uber/Lyft about how I must take people with <cough>fake<cough> service animals but not a single notification about NOT taking kids without car seats or unaccompanied minors.

Uber doesn't do anything that would reduce revenue.

I don't have kids yet I know the law and have to quote it to a pax at least once a week.

On Monday I had 2 ladies with 2 young boys (about 4 or 5 and well under 60 lbs) AND an infant in one ladies arms with ONE car seat between them.

Oh, and they were calling for an X.

I told them they needed to call for an XL and that they needed to head back into the store and pickup 2 car seats before calling.

Before I even got out of the lot I got a ping for them again!

You damn well know that the next driver took them. SMH


----------



## pycckkuu (May 20, 2018)

KenLV said:


> In the last year and a half I've gotten at least a dozen (maybe more) notifications/popups/emails from Uber/Lyft about how I must take people with <cough>fake<cough> service animals but not a single notification about NOT taking kids without car seats or unaccompanied minors.
> 
> Uber doesn't do anything that would reduce revenue.
> 
> ...


That happened to me at least twice for 4 months of driving.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I wonder how often those car seats are sanitized by drivers? I bet baby's are sitting in seats covered with fecal matter, urine and puke.


There's some mashed carrots and apple sauce in there too


----------

